
Google confirm Chrome to highlight Not Secure websites from January 2017 - andygambles
https://medium.servertastic.com/google-confirm-chrome-to-highlight-not-secure-websites-from-january-2017-19c14a87d584#.58917zwtp
======
Jaruzel
"The Not Secure highlight will only appear if the website asks for password or
credit card information."

This was exactly my suggestion on a previous thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12442379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12442379)

(Not bigging up my original comment, just linking to a recent relevant
discussion)

